# Some 3D Renders I'm working on



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

I done a Rhino a while back but didnt take it all the way as there were too many mistakes i found along the way so decided to start from scratch. Still got some detail modelling to do then onto textures.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

you modelled that? as in solidworks or something or are those photos?


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah computer modelled in 3D Studio Max.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

rep on its way that my friend is amazing


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers bud, heres the previous one i done though it didnt get a lot of love so the pic itself aint too great as i just done a quick render just to show i had done something. These new ones should be a lot better as ive learned a lot more in Photoshop and in Max since last time. I'm lucky enough to do this as a job now so getting in loads of practice (though not tanks mind you, architectural stuff)


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

that looks awesome

how long did they take?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG, I thought the first tanks were real, until I saw the Whirlwind's rockets, definite rep coming your way.


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers lads, the main chassis probably took about a week all in then another week for the details making them into either a whirlwind or a predator.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Holy Crap. That is Awesome! :shok:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

they look amazing


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

+ rep for you


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

REP REP REP!
your really good!


----------



## Vid13 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the third one with the flags I love to see it coloured


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

looks nice.....are you making it for a project of some sort or just because?


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Just for fun though theres a lot to be learned at the same time like unwrapping and textures so it helps a lot.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah, UVW's are a pain, but its a good skill to have, make sure to waste as little space on your layouts as possible to save on texture memory.


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

Nicely done. almost can't tell they are comp made look like forgeworld models really cleaned up


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

luvin these bud  im gonna attempt a baneblade for my college project


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i almost took it for a real model. how long did it take you to make one?


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

i wish i could so something like this, instead I just build and paint them


----------



## blackmane001 (Oct 25, 2008)

*3D Renders*

Those are beautiful! Very clean and sharp, if you can get some textures to match what you have so far, holy hell!


----------

